# Milwaukee One Key



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I just heard about this "system" yesterday, but apparently it has been announced for a while. I didn't see a thread here, and thought I would get some opinions of employees and owners of companies to compare to my own opinions of this.

Here is a quick and dirty rundown if you are unfamiliar

Now, I am a dyed in the wool Milwaukee fan, have had only two minor problems with their cordless tools in my short 5 year span of using them. Both were simple fixes with less than $20 in parts, and I did not have to mess around with a warranty center.

That said, I am not really too keen on this next generation of tools. I have snapped quite a few fasteners with my fuel impact, but it has been my own fault (except Tapcons, they are just crappy fasteners) but other than that, I cannot see why this much complexity is needed in a cordless power tool. 

I know I will be holding on to my cache of cordless tools, as I don't want to have to replace bluetooth radios and whatever weak point they introduce in the design to get the costs down.

There will probably be an advantage to business owners who want to keep track of their tools, and have no qualms about letting their trainees run wild with the tools. Lets face it, a cordless tool can destroy property or injure someone almost as well as a corded these days.

So is this just a gimmick, or is Milwaukee on to something with this setup?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd have to predict it turns out to be a terrible idea. 

I can see how it would be nice to automatically see whether all the tools have come home to roost at night (or within bluetooth range of the roost). But that could be accomplished by much simpler electronic means. 

I am skeptical that computer settings will be more effective and efficient than mechanical controls for power tools. Kind of like you don't put in a PLC where a couple relays accomplish the task. The controls have to be past a certain level of complexity before computer controls are worth while. 

Worst case, someone at Milwaukee thinks it can save a few bucks on components like switches and dials but they give up some efficiency, durability, and usability to shave off a few bucks. 

The one thing that could be smarter for me? The chargers, and maybe the lithium batteries. 

I'd have to get at least an iron clad five year replacement warranty to consider it, and even with that you're probably without the tool for a couple weeks.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

No use to me, especially for more money.

Milwaukee wants to be the Apple of power tools but most guys use power tools until they die. They don't buy a new one just because Milwaukee introduces one that has more bells and whistles.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

There are some "innovations" that are pure marketing bullsh!t.
This feels like one of those. What company is going to spend time trying to figure out what torque settings to lock out? Why would they? 
If it reported stolen tools or tracked them with gps like Hilti does, then maybe.
Or a module in your van that tells you when you forgot a tool. That would be kind of cool.

Seems like hype.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Art Bell's Coast to Coast AM Radio show years ago had a guest on who was a Hopi Indian Shawman who spoke about the day coming when all the intelligent machines white man creates will rise up and attack men. I'd hate to have a cordless drill with a spade bit attack me...............
Especially one with such superior tork and battery life like the fuel series.......:laughing:


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

99cents said:


> No use to me, especially for more money.
> 
> Milwaukee wants to be the Apple of power tools but most guys use power tools until they die. They don't buy a new one just because Milwaukee introduces one that has more bells and whistles.


I know the only way I ended up with a fuel driver was my regular one broke, and I needed another that day. I had never heard of the fuel line and the longer battery life emblazoned on the box drew me in. I ended up fixing my regular m18 driver and it will be my backup when the fuel fails on me.

I gave my regular m12 driver to my dad and got a fuel driver on sale for $79. It seems every bit as powerful as the regular m18 driver, albeit more noisy. Just not seeing me buying a brand new impact any time soon.

I do like the electronics in the batteries, as they protect the cells. I have an m18 pack that is almost 5 years old, and still holds a respectable charge.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

In five years this technology will be as pervasive as the smart phone.

You remember ?

How all the experts laughed at the original iPhone... couldn't see the purpose.

Now it's the only type of phone that adults care to use.

Blackberry ? What's that ?

&&&

This technology is merely a step up from Hilti's anti-theft scheme.
*
What's going to happen is that stolen Milwaukee tools will become 'bricked.'*

The only one who can un-brick them is Milwaukee -- at the behest of the original purchaser.

Soon, tradesmen will come to realize that they HAVE to have smart tools. They're going to be the only tools that stop being stolen.

As for larger electrical contractors -- it's a no-brainer. 

Wholesale adoption of this scheme will become mandatory for competitive reasons.

Lastly, as one gets older, the wrists weaken. With this dial-a-torque scheme, everyone can get the torque limit that suits them. This will be decisive for tools used by women, small guys, and us old fellas. 

Greenlee has been smartening up the 555. 

One should expect Greenlee to license this technology from Milwaukee, as it would be a minor bump in the production cost of such shop tools.

I foresee this technology invading everything.

It will also permit you to find 'lost' tools... as the device will talk to your smart phone app as you walk the job site.

$25 is chicken feed.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

telsa said:


> In five years this technology will be as pervasive as the smart phone.
> 
> You remember ?
> 
> ...


In my experience, everything that is encrypted will eventually have that encryption broken by one hacker group or another. Considering pawn shops already more or less turn a blind eye to receiving stolen property, I foresee them able to hack the tools with a rooted Android phone, and remove the lock.

The tinker type in me likes the idea of the crimper being able to send back data for each crimp, and I could see that being beneficial.

I still see this as niche technology, the same way a wi-fi connected fridge is, but I'm sure it will sell.

I am also curious to see how DeWalt and Bosch respond, as the three seem to trade punches on who has the latest and greatest.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

nbb said:


> In my experience, everything that is encrypted will eventually have that encryption broken by one hacker group or another. Considering pawn shops already more or less turn a blind eye to receiving stolen property, I foresee them able to hack the tools with a rooted Android phone, and remove the lock.
> 
> The tinker type in me likes the idea of the crimper being able to send back data for each crimp, and I could see that being beneficial.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for your town, but around here pawn shops are paranoid about handling stolen property. 

Trafficking in stolen property is a game ender for them.

And it's simple Simon to set them up with a sting.

CraigsList is the normal route for hot merch. ( tools in particular )

The biggest haul of stolen tools -- was at the Long Beach dockyard. Two 40-foot containers -- filled to the brim -- were outbound to Red China -- with stolen tools.

Which is ironic, since so many of them were manufactured in Red China.

The other destination: all points south. Latin America and South America LOVE stolen American professional tools.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

It didn't take Dewalt long to respond to Milwaukee's One key, I received an email the other day demonstrating Dewalt's version called Tool Connect. I would have to think that the large shops would show some interest specifically in inventory control and theft deterrent.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't wait till the you know what in Washington can permanently turn off my half inch drills remotely like they can with vehicles, because I didn't support the latest international trade agreement.....


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have more laptops than boots but my truck has hand crank windows. Some things I want simple, some things I want fancy.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

splatz said:


> I have more laptops than boots but my truck has hand crank windows. Some things I want simple, some things I want fancy.


One of my favorite acronyms, KISS. Keep It Simple, Stupid.

That said, medical science is definitely something I want fancy. As much fun as it sounds to get sucked on by leeches, I think I will stick to advanced medical science and procedures.

The transistor is another obvious fancy device we all use and appreciate.

I have a hopeful feeling that Milwaukee will remember that many of their customers are older folk, scared of change, and will offer the "smart" and "dumb" versions of the tools for a long time.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

We all talk and think about tool theft...

But misplacing a tool is mighty common, too.

How many times have you dialled your own 'lost' cell phone -- only to find it had slipped down between seat cushions ?

Now that I'm old, blind, and forgetful, I need tools that beg to be stowed away at the end of the work shift.

This technology must have me in mind.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

The custom settings part seems a little gimmicky, but the crimper that keeps a record of the crimps you make,with time stamps and confirmation the tool went to full pressure, is pretty slick. This would really help on large jobs as supporting documentation for QA/QC. 

Same goes for the tool tracking, for a large jobsite, pretty handy.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm bitchin right now cause the helpers are using there phone too much. Now I gotta Ef with my phone to set the torque and RPM's? screw that.

Keeping track of the tools on the jobsite and locking them out like using onstar on a stolen car might be cool.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> I'm bitchin right now cause the helpers are using there phone too much. Now I gotta Ef with my phone to set the torque and RPM's? screw that.
> 
> Keeping track of the tools on the jobsite and locking them out like using onstar on a stolen car might be cool.


What is likely to happen -- some day -- is that the single 'smart' One-Key tool -- stolen with all the rest -- leads the cops to the whole bundle.

&&&

Just the other day a retired gentleman was murdered in cold blood in Marin County, California. The trio was caught on security cameras -- gassing up.

The victim's stolen VW was tracked all the way up to Seattle, Washington. They'd driven north, non-stop.

All were busted.

Meth heads are not any more sophisticated than this trio. :no:

I figure this feature will become the norm -- just like Li-ion batteries. :thumbsup:


----------

